# Which strain for pain?



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife has had serious back pain for quite some time, she takes at least 3 or 4 Norcos a day and often more. I'm trying to find a strain of weed that will help her. She also has trouble getting or staying asleep. She has tried some stuff from a med/pot dispensary here in Cali but could never get the right dosage for a good result. Right off the bat she got couch locked and absolutely hated it. I think that was from an edible. Anyway, we need something to help the pain but not render her incapacitated. Hopefully something that will not add to the paranoia but will just make her feel good. So my question is which strain would be good for her. I'm guessing one of the hybrids leaning a little on the Indica side but maybe right in the middle. It will also be an indoor grow in a small space so something that is not too tall. I'm hoping to start with a space bucket that I have already built using about 150 watts of cfl's and some small fans for air movement. If I find a strain that does the job, then I'll expand a bit for more production.
Thanks for your insight and advice!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2016)

Shark shock cbd......look for cbd heavy strains.


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 13, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2016)

Read this: One of the three strains Rose uses and its awesome for pain.(Harlequin)

http://nationalpainreport.com/the-strongest-weed-for-pain-relief-8829307.html

Let&#8217;s take a look at the top 3 strains of weed for pain.

1.     ACDC

If doctors have to choose one strain that is the most effective at helping a patient with pain, it is definitely ACDC. This strain has high amounts of both THC and CBD. A hybrid, this strain will provide the user with:

Relaxation
Intense focus
Slight energy increase
Slight your euphoric feeling
Happiness
You won&#8217;t become a couch potato after taking this strain, but you also won&#8217;t have the immense uplifting effect of a sativa-dominant strain either.

2.     Blackberry Kush

Anyone that is having severe pain should seek a strain of marijuana that is high in THC. Sometimes, you want to take your mind off of the pain and simply numb the body. This is exactly what Blackberry Kush provides to you.

You&#8217;ll feel:

Lazy and relaxed
A euphoric high
Sleepy
Happy
Creative
You definitely don&#8217;t want to take Blackberry Kush if you have to go to work or school, but you do want to take it if you have severe pain.

3.     Harlequin

Harlequin is the ideal strain of marijuana if you have an injury or disease that causes inflammation. A good example of this is arthritis. What makes this strain so special is that as a high CBD content.

You&#8217;ll notice an immediate euphoric a feeling, while also being focused and uplifted.

Euphoria will come over you, and you&#8217;ll have a clear mind that allows you to stay focused. I would recommend this strain of marijuana for anyone who has school, work or needs to stay focused for any reason.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree w/ WH. Start her out on a Harlequin or a harley hybrid.. It is amazing for relaxing muscles. I love a sativa for pain in the morining.. but it may cause paranoia in some folks.  La confidential is an indica that works for night time pain.  it will put you to sleep if grow to amber.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2016)

The cannabinoid CBD is good for treating pain, so like lesso said, look for strains that are high in CBDs.  However as your wife is not into couch lock, I would look for something sativa dominant to keep that couch lock feeling away, maybe a 60/40.  Shark Shock is 80% indica and will most likely be a couch lock strain, as will any indica dominant strain.

If you have access to a dispensary, I would encourage you to try a few CBD strains to find one that suits your wife and then grow that strain.  This is about a 4 month process from seed to harvest, so it would behoove you to grow a strain that you know helps the wife, rather than guessing and spending 4 months on something she does not like.  

I think you might want to try something other than edibles.  Edibles can hit some people harder than other methods of intake, especially as it is easy to overdo.  You might consider a vape pen and some liquid with high CBDs, if she is adverse to smoking bud.  You can generally get the cartridges for $25-60 (depending on size and strain).   And then it is also easy to just smoke as much as you need.  I am quite happy with the vape liquids I have purchased at the dispensaries and am working to perfect my own.  

I am not sure what a space bucket is, but unfortunately, you are not going to be able to grow anything decent with only 150w of CFL light.  If you are serious about growing yourself, I think you should do some reading on setting up a grow space.  Your yield is directly affected by your lighting.  You also need to be able to provide a space that you can keep dark (completely 100% dark) 12 hours a day.  A small tent might be the answer for you.  You are going to need more/better light to get a decent yield though.  CFLs just put off so much less light per watt of electricity than some other lighting sources that it makes them expensive to use and they just underperform in every way.  Look into T5 fluorescent tube light fixtures.  If you cannot run HID lighting, IMO, this is probably your next best option.  T5s are what a lot of us use to veg with, then transition to high pressure sodium for flowering.  Good LEDs are very very expensive and out of range of many growers.  

I know several people that have been able to curb their opiate use with cannabis.  I hope that you can find something that works for your wife.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for all your input, I will do some surfing on leafy to check out you suggestions.
A spacebucket is simple a 5 or 6 gallon bucket that can be added to in height by adding more sections. Lights are built into the top sectio and possibly he lid and fans can be mounted to intake and exhaust. Pretty much limited to a single plant per but small enough to easily keep hidden.
This is not mine but you get the idea.... mine has 6 cfl's and a couple of fans for moving air as well as a thermo/hygrometer for keeping track of temp and humidity. 

View attachment IMG_0682.jpg


----------



## cjig (Jun 13, 2019)

You can instead use CBD products to alleviate the pain. According to researches, cbd oil may help alleviate pains such as chronic back pain and joint pains.


----------



## greenlife98 (Dec 16, 2019)

I would recommend doing a super heavy CBD/Indica strain. There's a strain called Critical Cure CBD strain. It still has THC, but only 5%. You can use this to test the waters. I've noticed that I still get a high feeling from it as well.

You can read about the strain in this resource I found: https://intrinsichemp.com/critical-cure-cbd-strain-review/

You can always go with a straight-up Indica strain if you want more of a body high, but this one truly helped me.


----------



## PadrePuff (Dec 17, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> My wife has had serious back pain for quite some time, she takes at least 3 or 4 Norcos a day and often more. I'm trying to find a strain of weed that will help her. She also has trouble getting or staying asleep. She has tried some stuff from a med/pot dispensary here in Cali but could never get the right dosage for a good result. Right off the bat she got couch locked and absolutely hated it. I think that was from an edible. Anyway, we need something to help the pain but not render her incapacitated. Hopefully something that will not add to the paranoia but will just make her feel good. So my question is which strain would be good for her. I'm guessing one of the hybrids leaning a little on the Indica side but maybe right in the middle. It will also be an indoor grow in a small space so something that is not too tall. I'm hoping to start with a space bucket that I have already built using about 150 watts of cfl's and some small fans for air movement. If I find a strain that does the job, then I'll expand a bit for more production.
> Thanks for your insight and advice!



I'll restate some of my issues again so we can make this helpful for each other.

I am a Franciscan priest and I'm disabled.
I've had 30 plus surgeries mostly spinal lamenectomies and fusions.
I suffer from:
Chronic Pain, Fibromyalgia , Migraines, Arthritis. PTSD, Depression, Anxiety, Spondylitis, Acute Spondylosis and Neuropathy as well as Essential tremors.
That being said
Medical Marijuana got me off 60mg of morphine 4x a day, reduced pain, tremors, migraines, anxiety and no withdrawals.

I have found that an Indica dominant Hybrid as well as taking CBD makes all the difference.
In my case Northern Lights and Chemdawg tend to help most with the actual pain and then look for either an all CBD or 20-1 CBD to THC strain for inflammation.  Research shows that actual THC provides pain relief and CBD specifically targets the inflammation so by alternating either capsule, edible, vape etc. will provide relief for both. 



View attachment 256966







Above you'll find pictures of my morphine scripts from October. To say the least I speak from experience.  My lamenectomies and fusions started in 1994 last was September 3, 2019


----------



## PadrePuff (Dec 18, 2019)

WeedHopper said:


> Read this: One of the three strains Rose uses and its awesome for pain.(Harlequin)
> 
> http://nationalpainreport.com/the-strongest-weed-for-pain-relief-8829307.html
> 
> ...


I find as long at the Indica is above 20% THC it seems to aid in pain.
Sativa or at least Sativa dominant Hybrids are helpful for anxiety and depression in my case.


----------



## Meddakotabis (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello all,  I  will tell you what works for me.
  In 2007 I was in a motorcycle accident.  I woke from a coma after 28 days in ICU. I had 3 broke vertebrae in my neck,  27 rib fractures, a broken left shoulder, a crushed right hand and a very damaged left hip. I also had a traumatic head injury.  I have a constant pain level of 7. I had spinal fusion to try and lower hip pain.

 So what's the answer to all pain?
  Nothing is.... unfortunately.
An even blend of CBD/THC is helpful.  Lebanese that goes from 12% to 30% CBD I have found to be the most consistent. This strain is best grown outdoors.  It will get 6' to 8' tall. With cola's 3' to 5' long and as big as your  forearm.
  Lebanese is a semi auto flowering strain with an early onset and finishes by the end of September.  I have crossed auto genetics with it to boost the THC of the Lebanese and the CBD of the auto strain.
  I will be running a Lebanese x auto Malawi this season.  I will post pictures of this plant. I expect a fast maturing plant that will go right by a pound per plant in 65 days.  I don't sale so I don't care about quantity for monetary purposes.  I do care about quantity for donating to sick and hurting patients.

  Landrace semi auto flowering genetics that can be grown out in your yard are amazing.  The ratio of cannabinoids, effects, comforts and quality.  Makes Lebanese even more beautiful to medical patients.
Peace


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 28, 2020)

Meddakotabis said:


> Hello all,  I  will tell you what works for me.
> In 2007 I was in a motorcycle accident.  I woke from a coma after 28 days in ICU. I had 3 broke vertebrae in my neck,  27 rib fractures, a broken left shoulder, a crushed right hand and a very damaged left hip. I also had a traumatic head injury.  I have a constant pain level of 7. I had spinal fusion to try and lower hip pain.
> 
> So what's the answer to all pain?
> ...


----------



## PadrePuff (Feb 28, 2020)

Meddakotabis said:


> Hello all,  I  will tell you what works for me.
> In 2007 I was in a motorcycle accident.  I woke from a coma after 28 days in ICU. I had 3 broke vertebrae in my neck,  27 rib fractures, a broken left shoulder, a crushed right hand and a very damaged left hip. I also had a traumatic head injury.  I have a constant pain level of 7. I had spinal fusion to try and lower hip pain.
> 
> So what's the answer to all pain?
> ...



Sounds like a great strain.  I've used different CBD strains for inflammation but, as far as pain White Rhino, Trainwreck or Northern Lights are usually my go to for pain management


----------



## notthecops (Feb 29, 2020)

I find anything with Kush works best for my pain management. I have pinched nerves, bulging discs and severe arthritis from a workplace injury back in 2002.  Was using fentanyl for 10 years until I was able to get a legal prescription for cannabis.

Kush is my go to for pain. I use CDB tinctures for inflammation and arthritis also, but a good Kush gets me to sleep.


----------



## Aksarben (Mar 28, 2020)

My wife has settled on a strain I raised in 2019 called Purple Kush CBD 1:1 Auto.  About a mix of 7% THC and 8% CBD.  What I have read and found out is that when you incorporate CBD along with the THC, it subdues the effect of the THC for the "high" or "stone" feeling.  It also makes for a more pleasant euphoria.  Spaniards love their weed that is a mix of hemp and higher  THC mairjuana because they don't get the anxiety with it.

Another thing is that raw, or un-heated marijuana is higher in anti-inflammatory effects that that which is cooked/burned/decarboxylated.  Raw weed is a lot better for inflammation and consequently, because the THCa has not been fully converted over, has little effects of psychoactive.  I grow Autos since I like the small plants, FAST turn around from germination to harvest, and there are a lot of strains that have generous amounts of CBD.    Keep in mind if a plant tests out at 12% THC, it is easy to figure the amount of flower for consumables.  In 12% THC, that amounts to 120mg/g of flower... or .12mg THC/mg.  so 20mg of flower is 20 X .12 = 2.40 mg of THC   if it's 18%  then each milligram is 0.18mg of THC   and 20mg X .18 = 3.6mg.... if you need more mg, use more flower.  50 mg at 15% THC will give you .15 X 50mg = 7.5mg THC per 50mg of decarboxylated flower, and if not heated (raw) then you have very little THC but somewhere in the neighborhood of 7.5mg of THCa, which is really not activated yet.  Keep in mind CBD needs to be activated, same as THC for the best benefit, or else raw is merely CBDa... also very good for inflammation.

As a side issues I FINALLY managed to get my Pink Kush CBD 30:1 tested at a lab.  Turns out is is pretty close to the ratio, and actually is more hemp than marijuana.  Test came back 0.2 THC and 6% CBD   so  5 x .2 THC = 1% THC and 5 x 6%= 30% CBD.   Since it is less than 0.3%THC it really falls under the category of hemp.

You can add CBD of a known strength to any of the marijuana you might use.  This adds to the overall effects,  mellows out the high as well.   I have used a Colorado products called CB Distillery  and get the 17mg/ml strength.  Comes is several strengths, and also a choice of Full spectrum (includes a tiny bit of THC) Broad Spectrum (no THC) and CBD Isolate (which also has no THC).   https://www.thecbdistillery.com/ is their website.  Our dogs get a couple drops as each drop delivers 0.4mg CBD/drop.  so 3 drops is 1.2mg.. pretty  low does and they respond well to it in their advancing ages.


----------



## portcharlotte12 (Sep 1, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> My wife has had serious back pain for quite some time, she takes at least 3 or 4 Norcos a day and often more. I'm trying to find a strain of weed that will help her. She also has trouble getting or staying asleep. She has tried some stuff from a med/pot dispensary here in Cali but could never get the right dosage for a good result. Right off the bat she got couch locked and absolutely hated it. I think that was from an edible. Anyway, we need something to help the pain but not render her incapacitated. Hopefully something that will not add to the paranoia but will just make her feel good. So my question is which strain would be good for her. I'm guessing one of the hybrids leaning a little on the Indica side but maybe right in the middle. It will also be an indoor grow in a small space so something that is not too tall. I'm hoping to start with a space bucket that I have already built using about 150 watts of cfl's and some small fans for air movement. If I find a strain that does the job, then I'll expand a bit for more production.
> Thanks for your insight and advice!


You can try marijuana but definitely before taking it you should consult with an expert.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 1, 2020)

He hasn't posted here in along time my friend.


----------

